# Reason for B&M Relationship



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

As some of you know, I hang at LJ's. I have found it to be a cool place to hangout and have made many friends there. One of them being the owner Vic. We all laugh, joke, and have a great time.
Anyway, back on subject. A few weeks ago, maybe more, I saw our favorite Doc (Paul) was looking for a new Fuente, The Casa Fuente. Knowing Paul and being that we have traded and have done some splits I had to give it a shot. I called the store on Vegas and tried not once, or twice but three different times, speaking with three different people (Ladies) to try to get a couple for him. I speaking with them they discribed the cigar and flavor profile and I started thinking, "Hmm, I'd like one myself" anyway, No Dice. I was told as nicely as I have ever been turned down that they could only sell they IF you came into the store. 
Now, I went to LJ's and was talking about this smoke to the guys at the shop and they came up with a couple unique ways to try to get them. But in the end I just said Some day I'll go get s couple" and left it at that.
So Sunday I'm talking to ATLHarp and he tells me Vic wants me to stop up at the shop. Of course I go up there and Vic walks into the humidor and he gives me Casa Fuente Robusto!!!! I was so taken back that I just was speachless (Yeah, hard to believe, but true). He tells me that one of his vendors was going to vegas and he asked him to pick one up for me. So I go pay him for it and Vic tells me, "No it's a gift cause I know you were looking for one". 
This is one of the many reasons I hang out there. Vic has always and will go out of his way to make his customers and friends feel special. 

Bottom line is that if You have a good relationship with YOUR local B&M Things like this will happen
Thank You Vic

Ron


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Vic is a great guy. I have enjoyed both of my visits to his store. I was sad when I had lost my lighter he gave me (thought I dropped it at the beer festival) but when I got back from my second trip to Florida I found it under the seat in the Peugeot.

Vic's store is great, it is nice to see a large selection of cigars I like under one roof and at very fair prices (plus you FL boys dont pay the taxes we do)

You will need to write a review on the cigar Ron.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

altbier said:


> You will need to write a review on the cigar Ron.


I haven't smoked it yet. I was going to smoke an MC 2 the day my stepson graduates HS, but I think I'll smoke it and save this one for the occasion instead. I will write a review (My First) when I do smoke it.

Ron


----------



## Bluenote (Sep 12, 2005)

Great story.

As cigar smokers it's so important to support the local B&M's. We all know we can find great deals on the internet, but nothing beats walking into one of the local shops and chatting for a few minutes. As we find less and less places to enjoy our smokes, the local shops take on even more importance.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Great story.

A local B&M is nothing without its loyal customers and the loyal customers are nothing without the B&M.

I have a good relationship as well with my B&M and its great. They call me when they get the hard to get stuff in. The B&M I go to is LJ Perretti in Boston Mass. They are Fuentes oldest account. The store has been open over 100 years. They are just great people to deal with and visit.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

WTG, Vic and Andrew...looking forward to getting up there...


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

Great story. I just wish that I lived somewhere where the taxes aren't 300%, hey here in Toronto a Partagas short is $16 CAN. Hard to support the local stores with those prices, that's why there are only a few stores here.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Yeah, 

Vic is a class act...who else lets their employees grab a Don Carlos?

ATL


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Ron, as you already know Andrew and Vic are awesome people to be around!


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

That's just great to hear. There are many of us who'd love to get a hold of one of those. But, I couldn't think of a more deserving BOTL. Congrats Ron. 





and for crying out loud get out to those B&M's and keep them in business!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

The guys at my local B&M are great. They have not one but two lounges set up with televisions, newspapers, magazines, etc. just waiting for other BOTLs to come in and enjoy a stogie or two. Gotta love it! :w


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

I have to chime in and also agree Vic is a hellava guy. He has given me a few freebie's as well, and his free raffles that he puts together during events, herfs, etc. are unbelievable. Some of the cigars/lighters/accessories he gives away during these free raffles are very nice items. Vic is a very generous guy. Top notch!

I've been to many shops over the years, but Vic's place (LJ's) is one of the most friendliest and most welcoming places I've been. Maybe that's why I drive the 2.5 hours each way, paying tolls all along the way to go to one of his events or herf with Andrew, Ron, and the rest of the Florida crowd. I'm planning on coming down this Friday to his Bolivar event... should be a good one (and, well maybe since I'm a bit partial to Bolivar's).


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Ron can you like uhm..ahem, save the nub for me?


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Our place has two wall humidors and they serve wine and beer. Also on the weekend they have a guy come up and play some oldies hits such as Pink Floyd, Rod Stewart, Eagles, and just about everythign that was worth a flip. Its a great atmosphere and I enjoy hanging out over there.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Totally agree with your last statement. I'm actually getting to be quite a regular at the one near my work.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Great post Ron! It is very important to develop & maintain a good relationship with your local retail store. That's where most new smokers get their start - where would we all be without that kind of place to learn, meet others of like mind and share good times?
All the retail stores know that most folks get their main supply of stogies from lower priced online outlets, and they understand why. They also know that personal customer service brings most customers back in for new cigars or just for the great environment. We owe it to these folks to support that end of the business just as much as any other. As you point out, when we take the time (and spend a few bucks with them) to help support their business, they almost always go out of their way to return the favors - sometimes in very special ways.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Would one of you guys send me a PM about where to find Vic's place? I am taking a 10-day vacation to Florida in about 3 weeks, and would love to stop by and check his place out, and maybe even herf with some of you Gorillas. :w


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Would one of you guys send me a PM about where to find Vic's place? I am taking a 10-day vacation to Florida in about 3 weeks, and would love to stop by and check his place out, and maybe even herf with some of you Gorillas. :w


PM on the way Bro!!! Let me know when you will be here. I'll make sure that it will be remembered....or maybe not :al :r

Ron


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Would one of you guys send me a PM about where to find Vic's place? I am taking a 10-day vacation to Florida in about 3 weeks, and would love to stop by and check his place out, and maybe even herf with some of you Gorillas. :w


PM sent.

Here's the address for everyone...

L.J.'s Fine Cigar & Tobacco (aka Vic's place)
12189 U.S. Hwy. 1
North Palm Beach, FL 33408

Todd... let everyone know when you'll be in town, especially Atlharp and Ron1YY (that's their neck-of-the-woods). If I can make it, maybe we all can hook up for a herf.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

knuckles said:


> PM sent.
> 
> Here's the address for everyone...
> 
> ...


That is his other store. This is the one that we hang out and herf at:

L J Fine Cigar & Tobacco
10221 Southern Blvd
Royal Palm Beach, FL 33411-4337 
(561) 790-1356

Ron


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> That is his other store. This is the one that we hang out and herf at:
> 
> L J Fine Cigar & Tobacco
> 10221 Southern Blvd
> ...


Woops... yeah, I grabbed the wrong business card. Thanks Ron for the correction!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey Ron, Just now read the thread. I appreciate the thought and effort. I had a chance to visit the Casa this weekend and stood amazed as some guy purchased 12 full boxes...like $6700++. Made me wonder if he was from a store and planned on reselling...that or he really, really likes them. I had to double check it wasn't Dave in disguise


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Hey Ron, Just now read the thread. I appreciate the thought and effort. I had a chance to visit the Casa this weekend and stood amazed as some guy purchased 12 full boxes...like $6700++. Made me wonder if he was from a store and planned on reselling...that or he really, really likes them. I had to double check it wasn't Dave in disguise


Definately Klugsies material.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

I support my local B&M because of the relationship. It is a place to hang, make friends, meet people, shoot the shit, watch sports, etc. They have events and even a once a year party where they invite their best customers over for a catered dinner. They've been extremely supportive and friendly in getting me started and I treasure my relationship with them. Could I get sticks cheaper online? Sure. But its not just about price. I buy about 5-10% of my sticks online, mostly stuff they don't carry so I can try them out. Buy all my other sticks from them, and most of my paraphenalia.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

cigar no baka said:


> Could I get sticks cheaper online? Sure. But its not just about price.


*Exactly!* Sometimes I'd rather spend the extra just to get out of the house and socialize with a few BOTL that I've never met before and maybe get a new smoking buddy in the process.  :w


----------

